# Sunday on the edge!!



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

My brother and son in-Law made a surprise visit for the weekend so we decided to take the boat out and see what we could find on the edge. Got out and started fishing and the Kings were everywhere and i mean everywhere, throw out a line with a cig on it and BAM, you had another one..so it didn't take long to catch our limit. We lost a real nice smoker at the boat due to a ugly gaff job, oh well $#[email protected]% happens. caught some nice mingos, white snapper and an AJ. Lots of tiny tuna out there, all in all good warm up for friday!! Last picture is the Kings fresh out of the smoker! Chaos


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

How does the smoked king taste? I have never eaten it before. Thats a pile of fish!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Smoked King*

I like it smoked, you can freeze it then and it doesn't get mushy, make spread from it or just eat it the way it is..Chaos


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

King Dip!!!! That's good stuff!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch, we were out there too but didn't have such luck. The current was ripping!
Targeting AJs and couldn't get a sniff. 

Headed to Tennaco, Oriskany, and Chevron. Caught MONSTER red snapper on huge AJ baits. Called it a day, trolled for a couple of kings and headed in.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Smoked King you say - here ya go... Click and heed - it's very yummy. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoke-king-die-step-step-40540/ Stressless

Enjoy!
Stressless


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome catch! that's enough king to feed an army. looks good!

we were out there sunday but didn't have that kind of luck. sounds like you were in the right spot!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome catch


----------

